# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  bike opening ...

## dita

hat mich gefreut so viele von euch in hinterglemm zu sehen! danke auch für´s klasse feedback. zur info: die reiterkogelbahn ist ab kommendem wochenende dann durchgehend geöffnet. wir werden die tage jetzt nutzen, die strecke wieder ein bisserl herzurichten und diverse gatschlöcher zu entfernen (grü an die sali berni). 
der bau des neuen duals (durch renate und chris jeblinger) beginnt nach dem nächsten wochenende.
war ein klasses wochenende und ich schlaf mich jetzt aus

----------


## noox

Gratulation an die Saalbacher! Hat mir voll gedaugt. Leider konnte ich net abends Party feiern. Aber ich komm sicher öfters vorbei! Super Strecke. Man kann echt das Springen lernen und sich langsam steigern. Macht Spaß!

----------


## Marco

nabend,


jo. super sach war des ganze..... 


gatschlöcher können ruhig do bleiben wos san : ) 

evtl. wärn a paar, überlegt verteilte Schutzmatten ned verkehrt... z.b. beim eingang in die unterführung.

----------


## dita

einfahrt unterführung wurde provisorisch schon a bisserl entschärft - diese woche bringen wir gummimatten an

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich wär stark dafür, daß man einfach in jeder 2. Gondel a Sitzbank rausnimmt wie in Leogang und dafür das Radlputzen nach jeder Fahrt entfallen lässt.
So hat ma nur die ganze Soße in der Gondel, zu wenig Platz und des Abspritzen is extrem lästig

----------


## noox

Bis auf den Gatsch in der Unterführung stört er mich auch net. Aber das Bike-Waschen ist halt der Scheiss. 

Allerdings werden vermutlich eh net so oft soo viele Leute fahren, sodass sich das mit dem Waschen schon ausgehen müsste. Aber dem Bike tut's ja auch net grad gut, wenn's die ganze Zeit Abgspritzt wird - Ist mir zumindest aufgefallen, als ich mich heute draufgesitzt habe, und bemerkt habe, dass ihm ein bisschen Öl auf der Kette und Schaltung auch net schaden würde...

----------


## Tobias

oiso de Unterführung kannma super umfahren... mußt halt beim großen Drop kontrolliert landen und glei a weng Richtung machen (vo ganz links rechts rüber) dann durch des Türl - über die Straße...dann host koan Dreck... und durch Dreck im letzten Wald hoid langsam durchrollen. Wennst des machst, brauchst unten ned amoi des Radl waschen...

Alles in allem wors sehr geil, werde noch öfters zu euch kommen... Gfrei mi scho auf die "2.Ausbaustufe" vo der da Ra "Chanel Dive" Rü immer redet... a poar technische Varianten wären nu geil...und a poar größere Sprünge so wie der zweite auf der Wiese... dann is des eigentlich des perfekte Trainingsgelände...

schade, daß i bei der Party am FR ned da war...am SA wors jo zeitweise a bissi zach... Oda hod si die Stimmung später noch gehoben?

----------


## UiUiUiUi

des mit der abwascherei muss mir jemand erklären.

man muss sei radl nach jeder abfahrt waschen!? wie sauber muss des sein?
was passiert wenns mal so a richtiger scheisstag ist, so a la "fangopackung" fürs radl.

----------


## v1per

so wir san a zruck 
strecke is echt nett a wenn ich sa nur 3 mal fahrn hab können 
davon nur einmal mit meim orange pfff 
dank an tom und steve die ma ihr bike borgt ham!!!

----------


## noox

Abwaschen: Grad im Unteren Teil sind ein paar richtig tiefe Gatsch-Passagen drinnen, wo auch nach 3 Tagen Sonne noch Gatsch ist.

Und bist unten bist wirst durch's Fahren den Gatsch nicht los => Radl voi Dreck. Und so darfst net mit da Gondel fahren.

----------


## babi

oiso auf der strasse mit babsi und chili  drauf fährt sich dein rad auch ohne vorderbremse gut .....

da warn die chili und ich sogesehn ein taxi orange hahahahah
danke noch mal fürs ausborgen

----------


## v1per

i glaub eher a dum dum geschoß ;P

----------


## babi

spü di und vaküh di

----------


## v1per

hr hr hr

----------


## babi

haha das nächste woe wird für dich 
schmerzen bringen chhchchchc

----------


## BA-Andi

muhahahah, wia oarg is jetzt des? haha

----------


## noox

des is grenzgenial! <- is grod mein lieblingswort.

----------


## v1per

voi der typ von scooby doo

----------


## dita

da scoooooooby doooooo!!

----------


## theear

und ich denk mir schon woher mir der type so bekannt vorkommt

----------

